
The moment when you realize every server in the world is vulnerable - bjourne
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/hash-table-attack-8e4371fc5261
======
lichtenberger
Great post... but one or two things -- the passwords are hashed, not encrypted
I guess and a cryptographically secure hash function prevents from collisions.

